# False Positives?...



## Bexta

Hi 

I bought an 8 pack of the freedom midstream pregnancy tests and took two this afternoon. 

Is it possible to get two false positives? 

I had a failed ivf cycle in November and a bleed in November but since then no period. 

I’m to scared to get excited...


----------



## playgirl666

they look strong positives, congrats x


----------



## soloso

wow! they are super positive! congrats x


----------



## brittany12

I highly highly doubt those are false hun! If it was a squinted that we could barely see then maybe but that is definitely real! You’re pregnant!!


----------



## mummyto3

girl your deffo having a baby congrats!!


----------



## Bexta

Thanks everyone! 

I grabbed a couple more tests this morning! 

We are having a baby ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## soloso

Congrats! You could actually be further on that you think, i would speak to a doc and see if you can get a dating scan early! x


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay fantastic lines sweety huge congratulations


----------



## loola

This is amazing! Congrats xx


----------



## justonemore31

CongrsCongrsCoand H&H 9 konmon!

ETA: ... Im not even gonna delete what I attempted to write lol. My phone always does this on this site. I meant "congrats and happy and healthy 9 months!" Lmao


----------



## Bexta

Thanks everyone ❤️❤️❤️

We had a follow up with our fertility specialist today following my blood test yesterday which had a level of nearly 83,000.

Turns out we are 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant!


----------



## soloso

I had a feeling you were further on! lol. Amazing news, congrats!!!!! x


----------



## Pookied8476

What an amazing turn out congratulations you deserve it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Aww hello baby ❤ congratulations


----------



## BecciKim

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So amazing congratulations


----------



## FTale

:dance: Congrats!!!!! Such wonderful news. HH9!!!!


----------

